

Samsung's War at Home - bgarbiak
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-04-10/deaths-at-samsung-alter-south-koreas-corporate-is-king-mindset

======
elleferrer
Who Pays the Price? The Human Cost of Electronics

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-
kJ5Podjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-kJ5Podjw)

------
mathattack
Heavy duty article!

